# 55G restocking after ammonia emergency



## WillB (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Had an unfortunate mishap a few days back and I lost 75% if my cichlid community. Just a horrible day for me.

As I begin to look into the future, I really want to plan and build this tank better, so I thought I would come here for advice.

I have a 55G w/ an Eheim 160G Pro3. Good filtration with plenty of rocks.

I currently have the following in there...

1 Yellow Lab
1 Yellow Bumblebee
2 Acei 
1 Blue Cobalt

and two other fish that I can't identify. One is a peacock, but I don't know what kind. Can anyone help identify these fish below?

The blueish/yellow cichlid is the dominant fish in there.

I was hoping to restock to about 15-20 cichlids. Can anyone help recommend a good setup to go with what I already have?


----------



## WillB (Dec 10, 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/wnwgu7MYZmgZFTmQ8


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

can you shed some details on the 'ammonia' emergency? If you have a separate thread, I apologize ahead of time. It would be good to understand what happened, in order to prevent a future issue. How long has the tank been set up, and what was done to cause an ammonia spike?


----------



## WillB (Dec 10, 2015)

Sure, it was 100% my fault. I recently changed filters from two OTB emperors and I idiotically didn't leave the old filters in for bacteria.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes indeed your an idiot.

Poor fishies!

But to awnser your question 

Just expand the species you already have keep your choice limited to 4 soecies get rid of the rest.


----------

